# Diablo ride



## BillyGoat (Jan 30, 2006)

I am planning a Mt Diablo ride for the end of Feb. Is it possible to do a Livermore start, Morgan Territory Rd, Clayton, Mt Diablo north up/ south down , Blackhawk back to Livermore in one day?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

BillyGoat said:


> I am planning a Mt Diablo ride for the end of Feb. Is it possible to do a Livermore start, Morgan Territory Rd, Clayton, Mt Diablo north up/ south down , Blackhawk back to Livermore in one day?


I've done it several times, in the opposite direction. You should easily be able to do it in one day if you have decent fitness.


----------



## thegarzacomplex (Jul 8, 2003)

*billy!*

this ride is do-able. i do it...you conduit.

GO BILLY!


----------



## BillyGoat (Jan 30, 2006)

mohair_chair said:


> I've done it several times, in the opposite direction. You should easily be able to do it in one day if you have decent fitness.


Thanks Mohair, I am in reasonable shape. I have have done Mt. Hamilton up and over and back several times. I have also done Diable once before. What is the preferred route from Morgan to the base of Diablo? likewise the route from the south side base of Diablo back to Livermore?


----------



## BillyGoat (Jan 30, 2006)

thegarzacomplex said:


> this ride is do-able. i do it...you conduit.
> 
> GO BILLY!


Thanks Garza! please keep in mind I have yet top achieve the 'superstar status' you have. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

BillyGoat said:


> Thanks Mohair, I am in reasonable shape. I have have done Mt. Hamilton up and over and back several times. I have also done Diable once before. What is the preferred route from Morgan to the base of Diablo? likewise the route from the south side base of Diablo back to Livermore?


If you ride over to Morgan Territory, keep riding past it, then right on Highland Road. Highland ends at Camino Tassajara, so turn right, and you'll end up in Blackhawk. Turn right on Blackhawk Road and it will take you to the mountain. 

To come off the mountain, come down North Gate. When you re-enter civilization, turn right on Oak Grove, then right again on Ygancio Valley. This takes you into Clayton. Turn right on Clayton Road, which turns into Marsh Creek, which takes you to Morgan Territory, and your loop is closed.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*People do that AND Mt. Hamilton and back in a day...*



BillyGoat said:


> I am planning a Mt Diablo ride for the end of Feb. Is it possible to do a Livermore start, Morgan Territory Rd, Clayton, Mt Diablo north up/ south down , Blackhawk back to Livermore in one day?


Devil Mountain Double Century

http://quackcyclists.com/Dmd06/Dmd2006.htm


----------

